
IPv6 support coming to Fail2Ban, the SSH brute-force login protection system - zenbra
https://www.slightfuture.com/security/fail2ban-ipv6
======
onestone
SSHGuard has supported IPv6 for a long time.

~~~
zenbra
Not available in all Linux distributions and it only supports a few limited
log formats. Fail2Ban can read any log file with configurable regexes.

